# Salutations



## Steve Spry (Apr 28, 2008)

Salutatuions,

Im Steve Spry, I have not chatted on any chat for quite a while. I have been quite bussy in my other endevers. I hope everyone is well, safe, and content.

Steve Spry


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome Steve and enjoy


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Apr 28, 2008)

Salutations to you! Glad your here.


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 28, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## Drac (Apr 28, 2008)

Greetings Sir and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Hawke (Apr 28, 2008)

Greetings Steve,

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Steve!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello Steve and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT Steve!  :wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Steve, welcome to MT


----------



## MJS (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 29, 2008)

Steve Spry said:


> Salutatuions,
> 
> Im Steve Spry, I have not chatted on any chat for quite a while. I have been quite bussy in my other endevers. I hope everyone is well, safe, and content.
> 
> Steve Spry



well,,i only know one  Steve Spry, and my guess is thats it's you,,
well if it is you whats up?? haven't spoke to you in a little while , call me when you can:cheers:


----------



## Kacey (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Aug 13, 2008)

Steve Spry said:


> Salutatuions,
> 
> Im Steve Spry, I have not chatted on any chat for quite a while. I have been quite bussy in my other endevers. I hope everyone is well, safe, and content.
> 
> Steve Spry


 
Steve,
I sent you a PM regarding a possible joint business opportunity. Hope to hear from you. Please respond via PM.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy your visit !


----------



## Kwanjang (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Steve, Glad you are here! artyon:


----------

